# Video of Dudamel conducting Shostakovich



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this more or less speaks for itself:


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw this one a while back, it's pretty good. I like the fast tempo, but he doesn't quite have that bitterness and pain that Shostakovich music should be played with. It sounds as if it were just some quick playful tune.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I recorded this to DVD when they showed a repeat of it in Jan 08. One of the most incredible concerts I have ever seen.


----------



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

If those kids can play the 10th that fast, they can play anything. Amazing. I'm no huge Dudamel fan, but what he's done with the youth symphony is wonderful.


----------



## audiophilia (Oct 17, 2009)

The kids. The event. The hype. The music. The Dude.

Was an amazing night. One of the greatest Proms in its history.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This year they played Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. Unfortunately tickets were sold out a year in advance.


----------

